# iOS 6 and iPhone 4



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

So, before I take the plunge and upgrade from iOS 5.1.1 to iOS 6, I was wondering how other people found the upgrade? Any regrets?


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

I've been running iOS6 it on my production iPhone 4 since beta 2.. 
No issues or regrets.

BReligiom


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

BR: Even maps? Are you one of the lucky ones that doesn't show a bus station in their apartment?


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm holding out on the update, too. I want to wait until it's been out for a while to see how it performs on the 4.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Maps really does suck. It couldn't even find the main street in Almonte, Ontario. And iTunes MAtch is worse that in iOS5. Unfortunately, I can't roll back to iOS5 on my iPhone 5.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

If you rely on maps then hold off. I do miss street view...

Otherwise the new os is great, safari is super fast and the subtle ui changes are nice in my opinion. 

If you have any doubts then save your iOS 5 blobs with Tiny Umbrella so you can downgrade if you really can't manage with the changes.

If you take maps out of the equation it seems to be a no brainier to update to iOS 6.


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

For some reason, I've noticed a huge spike in data usage, and I'm usually at home on wifi. Very strange. It is a known issue, and some say it's related to iCloud safari syncing.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

cap10subtext said:


> BR: Even maps? Are you one of the lucky ones that doesn't show a bus station in their apartment?


I don't rely on the Maps so i can't say personally it affects me. But i feel that same way about the GPS in the car.. i personally don't rely on any tech to get me door to door... Get me to the general area (which for me the maps in iOS 6 have done) and i will do the rest myself... But then again, driving down a road once for 35 minutes that turned into a field with no warning on the GPS, and said GPS thought it was still a road will make you doubt that kind of stuff for life 

You also have to remember, some of the big ticket items for iOS 6 aren't available on the 4.. Turn by turn Nav, 3D Maps, Flyby etc.. so i have had almost zero use for even trying the new maps.

BReligion


----------



## GerryS (Dec 8, 2004)

*Fetching My Mail*

I am having problems with my Mail in iOS6 with my 32GB iPhone 4. The push doesn't seem to work so I've changed my fetch options to every 15 minutes which seems to be a decent workaround. I am waiting for 6.1 though.

As for maps, i wonder why Apple has disabled turn by turn for my iPhone. Mapquest does it nicely for me. Hmmmm...think Apple might want me to upgrade? Nah, there has to be a technical reason.


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

GerryS said:


> I am having problems with my Mail in iOS6 with my 32GB iPhone 4. The push doesn't seem to work so I've changed my fetch options to every 15 minutes which seems to be a decent workaround. I am waiting for 6.1 though.
> 
> As for maps, i wonder why Apple has disabled turn by turn for my iPhone. Mapquest does it nicely for me. Hmmmm...think Apple might want me to upgrade? Nah, there has to be a technical reason.


Probably because the gps turn by turn apps on iPhone 4 eat battery life like Dom Deluise eats (or ate) a bowl of pasta.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Not true, at least with Navigon and my iPhone 4.



phphreak said:


> Probably because the gps turn by turn apps on iPhone 4 eat battery life like Dom Deluise eats (or ate) a bowl of pasta.


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

My nieces are both complaining of slower performance on their iPhone 4 since going to 6. Doesn't seem like anyone here is noticing anything. Perhaps I should have them do a restore. Perhaps that will help. My (now my wife's) 4S is fine. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## iCider (Nov 28, 2009)

I have noticed that it appears to be eating up more battery then b4 on my 4S,, still same environment with it being on wi-fi 90% of the time ???? 
I would usually be down to about 60 - 65 % at night when I plug it into the wall charger 4 the night, now it is running down in the 45 - 50 % range ?


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

iCider said:


> I have noticed that it appears to be eating up more battery then b4 on my 4S,, still same environment with it being on wi-fi 90% of the time ????
> I would usually be down to about 60 - 65 % at night when I plug it into the wall charger 4 the night, now it is running down in the 45 - 50 % range ?


It's not surprising that battery life problems occur with every iOS update (especially major upgrades). Either the battery life problems are small bugs (most of the time), or the OS used with whatever kind of usage you have can have an impact on battery life (which I doubt, but seems reasonable and possible).


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

I noticed a bit of a speed boost when I upgraded to iOS 6. For that matter so did my wife.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

iOS 6 has been fine here, no issues. I haven't really looked closely enough to see if there's any battery life issues, but let's say for now that it hasn't been significant enough for me to have noticed it. I have heard from lots of Ontario residents that Maps leaves a bit to be desired there, but here in western Canada it seems to be working just fine. I don't notice the lack of transit directions because I drive a car. For that purpose (and I have tested it now pretty extensively), it appears to be working just fine. The turn-by-turn is AWESOME even without the voice.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

No issues at all with the wife's iPhone 4 running iOS6.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not upgrading to iOS 6 because, as a iPhone 4 user, it seems I have nothing to gain and everything to lose. Let's look at some reasons why I would upgrade:

Maps: some people say it sucks but at least I get the cool 3d view of montreal... no wait, I don't - iPhone 4. At least I get turn by turn navi, oh wait, nope, I don't, iPhone 4.
Finally Siri works in Canada! Oh no wait, iPhone 4 doesn't get it
Facetime even on 3G! Wow, great idea! I can't wait to... hang on, iPhone 4 doesn't get that.

At least I can keep using google maps and my youtube app right... no wait...

So what is there to gain, since it seems that about 100% of the new features will not apply to me and my archaïc/outdated/no good/paperweight/so 2011 iPhone 4?


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. 

I keep hearing differing things about Apple Maps. Some claim it's no issue, other's claim it's the end of world. I guess I won't know for sure until I take the plunge myself.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

KardnalForgotHisPassword said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys.
> 
> I keep hearing differing things about Apple Maps. Some claim it's no issue, other's claim it's the end of world. I guess I won't know for sure until I take the plunge myself.


YMMV. For sure, if you barely use the Maps app, iOS 6 is a wonderful OS. If you use the Maps app all day, every day, you may consider jumping ship if you find Apple's Maps harder to use than Googles.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Tech Elementz said:


> YMMV. For sure, if you barely use the Maps app, iOS 6 is a wonderful OS. If you use the Maps app all day, every day, you may consider jumping ship if you find Apple's Maps harder to use than Googles.


What's so wonderful about iOS 6 for iPhone 4 users?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Pat McCrotch said:


> What's so wonderful about iOS 6 for iPhone 4 users?


For me, the maps are better*, the speed is better, Passbook is turning out to be a real sleeper killer app, the coordination with Mountain Lion is great, the integrated Facebook (and Twitter) posting is very convenient, and I like the App Store redesign.

Apart from that, nothing. 

*i use Maps primarily for driving. YMMV.


----------



## cantwait (Jul 24, 2009)

friend of mine updated his 4 to iOS 6 and was complaining about the lag.. looked at it myself and definitely not as smooth as iO5 on his. every app lags, every keyboard click slow.. he did backup/restore and not fresh install, thats what he should do.


----------



## SnowDX (Nov 10, 2010)

I was happy to get the English (Canada) keyboard. And the ability to reply to an unanswered call with a text. And signatures configurable per email account. And being able to have texts vibrate but calls ring. Extra Emoji icons too.  Passbook is cool for movie tickets and my Scene card. Hope AirMiles adds cards to Passbook. 

The geofencing in Find My Friends has been useful. My husband set it up to let him know when I arrived home and as I was walking up to the door with groceries, he was opening the door. And my kids can set it up to know when I arrive at a destination to pick them up without having to text each other. 

My teen likes the Facebook integration.

And after all that I loved with my 4 and iOS 6, I went and upgraded to a 5 for a better camera to get pics of the little kids when on the go. LOL


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Pat McCrotch said:


> I'm not upgrading to iOS 6 because, as a iPhone 4 user, it seems I have nothing to gain and everything to lose. Let's look at some reasons why I would upgrade:
> 
> Maps: some people say it sucks but at least I get the cool 3d view of montreal... no wait, I don't - iPhone 4. At least I get turn by turn navi, oh wait, nope, I don't, iPhone 4.
> Finally Siri works in Canada! Oh no wait, iPhone 4 doesn't get it
> ...


Nicely summed up. I'm happy with my 4 + iOS 5 + jailbreak. Motion X for GPS and I'm happy. Passbook of all things is the feature I like the most -- maybe I'll upgrade once companies get busy and eliminate all these walletbusting loyalty and points cards in favour of Passbook.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

Puccasaurus said:


> -- maybe I'll upgrade once companies get busy and eliminate all these walletbusting loyalty and points cards in favour of Passbook.


/agree. I had an app that let me keep loyalty cards on the iPhone, but the barcode scanners were unable to scan my device. Can't remember what it was called.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Might have been CardStar, that's what I have. The problem, I discovered after looking into it, was not with the iPhone -- the problem is with outdated barcode scanners. I've been to a couple of stores with newer handheld scanners and my phone scans fine. Apparently this is why the new passbook app uses a different sort of bar code.


----------



## hillM (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm using iOs6 on an iPhone4 too, no problems with it! Just kind of mad, that theres still no siri and that the 4 has no flyover i just don't get it


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

chas_m said:


> For me, the maps are better*, the speed is better, Passbook is turning out to be a real sleeper killer app, the coordination with Mountain Lion is great, the *integrated Facebook (and Twitter) posting is very convenient*, and I like the App Store redesign.
> 
> Apart from that, nothing.
> 
> *i use Maps primarily for driving. YMMV.


I am really behind, and just tried out my friends phone with iOS 6 on it. I have to say that is indeed a cool feature (though one that should have existed long before now). Especially the new little interface for emailing/facebook/twitter photos from the camera. Passbook definitely looks neat as well.

I am in no hurry, so I have been monitoring this thread. It seems there are a few pluses to upgrading. I just an leery of performance or battery hits, so I am watching.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

chas_m said:


> For me, the maps are better*, the speed is better, Passbook is turning out to be a real sleeper killer app, the coordination with Mountain Lion is great, the integrated Facebook (and Twitter) posting is very convenient, and I like the App Store redesign.
> 
> Apart from that, nothing.
> 
> *i use Maps primarily for driving. YMMV.


But you don't get turn by turn nav? So how do you do it?


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm curious as to what people are doing with passbook on a daily basis - I just have my Starbux card and target coupons on it. Since I don't use ticketmaster daily or even weekly, thats not the use case I'm looking for. If the answer is, wait and they will come, that's fine too.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

btw, the nicest thing about the Starbucks app/card is that its made me realize how much I spend there and how stoopid that is - so its had the great effect of almost completely stopping my Starbucks fix  I may now use it once or twice a month as opposed to once or more daily. Anyone else have that experience? Aslo SF being coffee nerd nirvana, Sbux doesn't make the cut to snobville even as a basic provider.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

With all the money you are saving on Starbucks, get yourself a Gaggia espresso machine! I love mine! I digress...


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

Yeah - I have a fully automatic one at home - love them! - but its a social thing as much as anything else to go for a coffee at work - the local neighbourhood micro roastery (is that a word?) does the trick, but I digress.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Now that Eventbrite supports Passbook, I now have a future event pass, a future movie ticket (via Cinescene) and my SCENE (Cineplex Odeon) card in Passbook. I'm hoping Delta will update their app before my next trip so I can try out the boarding pass feature.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Pat McCrotch said:


> But you don't get turn by turn nav? So how do you do it?


I don't get SPOKEN turn-by-turn, but I do get turn-by-turn navigation, to wit:










A swipe to the left shows the next turn.

More amazingly, the Maps app can track me even without 3G or Wi-Fi available to me! Still not sure how that works, must be triangulation.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

chas_m said:


> I don't get SPOKEN turn-by-turn, but I do get turn-by-turn navigation, to wit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just read somewhere that Maps is very good at caching data. It is probably using maps it downloaded last time you were connected to wifi or 3g and browsing that general area.


----------

